# Another Cavendish Venge No20



## Swen6 (Feb 6, 2013)

Been a bit lazy and have had the frame 6mths but thought I better make the effort and d something with it.

Full Sram Red22
Zipp 60s with S-works tyres.
Full Carbon crank with Keo pedals
Zipp SL145 stem and bars
Jagwire kit

The CVNDSH branded saddle is meant to be part of the merchandise he's releasing so need a cheap substitute to get me on the road worthy.


----------



## geomel108 (Dec 6, 2011)

Lucky dog!!!


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

Looks fast. Congrats!


----------



## HaroldC (Oct 12, 2010)

Looking forward to your completed bike!


----------



## Swen6 (Feb 6, 2013)

Finished off now with CVNDSH Saddle


----------



## Swen6 (Feb 6, 2013)




----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

Swen6 said:


> View attachment 294767


Curious if there is anything special about that saddle other than color/detail?
Anybody know the model? Looks like a new Sworks carbon Toupe maybe on the narrow side?
Congrats on the bike...a beauty!


----------



## Swen6 (Feb 6, 2013)

It's an S-Works Toupe, only comes in the one size and comes with Bar Tape that you can't buy separately.


----------



## NZPeterG (May 21, 2011)

Looking Good 

Pete


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

Amazing bike, super jealous here. Where did you get the saddle? I've heard they are only selling that stuff at a few stores in the world.


----------



## Swen6 (Feb 6, 2013)

I got it from the concept store in Covent Garden, London where Cavendish did the launch, comes with matching bar tape with green bar plugs, don't really intend on fitting the tape though. They seemed to have 6/7 saddles, the shoes are really nice, all white with Green soles.


----------

